# Nyk + Memphis On Monday Awaits Layden



## DON DADA (Jul 9, 2002)

IT WAS REPORTED THAT NY GIVE UP WARD ,THOMAS,
HARRINGTON ,AND 2002 SECOND RD PICK TO MEMPHIS 

FOR


C LORENZEN WRIGHT

PG JASON WILLIAMS

PF/C STROMOLIE SWIFT

JERRY WEST LIKES THE DEAL ITS UP TO LAYDEN


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Where was that reported?*

As a Grizz fan (a Jerry West fan, to be more specific), I'd LOVE to see somebody take Jason Williams and Michael Dickerson (and, to be honest, Lorenzen Wright) off the Grizzlies' hands! I don't even care what they get in return, seriously. Ward's contract is up after two seasons, so is Thomas's contract. I believe Othella has three years left, but he's not getting paid very much money. The Grizz would SUCK next year, but they were going to SUCK next year, anyway. This way, they get rid of three unwanted longterm contracts. In a couple of years, they'll have a lot of cap room.

Do it, Frank Layden! You've done nothing but idiotic $hit so far in New York--DON'T STOP NOW!

Again, where'd you get this info?

Thanks.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a great deal for the Knicks. I don't know why Memphis would want to trade Jason Williams. He is one of the most exciting players in the league and he puts people in the seats.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

West wants to WIN and knows j Williams is not a leader...Dont forget West had the real Magic and then Kobe with Van X in between...He knows talent and its not Jason williams


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel (Aug 10, 2002)

Memphis would be getting ripped the F off, Stromile Swift may be a bust up to this point but he's still got enough potential to get a decent player in return. Also if Memphis traded Wright who would their Starting Center be? This trade is just stupid and WILL NOT happen!


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't understand at all what they'd get out of that trade.

They lose on talent absolutely bigtime... Lorenzen Wright is a little undersized... but he can produce at the center position. Jason Williams is still inconsistant, but he's a bigtime talent, that's very exciting to watch. And Stromile Swift is one of the best athletes at the PF position in the league, 2 years removed from being the #2 pick in the draft... and for 3 bench players and a second round pick? That's ridiculous.

(and dont' say, "They're tanking the season for Lebron!" because even if they finish with the worst record in basketball... there's only a 25% chance that they'll actually keep their pick, because if it's not #1, it's going to Detroit. The only way Jerry West would ever agree to that trade, is if he's planning to take over Detroit next year, and wants the best shot possible for a 2/3/4 pick)


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Why don't you guys get it?*

Jerry West is THE BEST talent evaluator and GM in the history of the NBA. If Jerry West thinks that he can't win with Jason Williams, Michael Dickerson, Lorenzen Wright, and Stromile Swift, well, BELIEVE HIM!

I actually think that the trade should be an even BIGGER salary dump. Michael Dickerson needs to be included. Something like this:

Jason Williams, Michael Dickerson, Lorenzen Wright, and Stromile Swift to the Knicks; Kurt Thomas, Clarence Weatherspoon, Othella Harrington, Charlie Ward, and Travis Knight to the Grizz

The point here isn't which players are better--the point is that the Grizz AIN'T gonna become a playoff team with these guys, and these guys have TERRIBLE longterm contracts (Williams, Dickerson, and Wright all have at LEAST four years left on their deals, and Swift is included as trade bait)! The point is to DUMP these guys and their LOUSY CONTRACTS in return for some contracts that expire relatively soon (Thomas, Ward and Knight have two years left on their deals, Othella has three years left, and, unfortunately, Spoon has four). Sure, the Grizz are going to SUCK next year, but will they REALLY be any worse than they were this PAST season? Really? And, after the 2003-04 season, LOTS of bad contracts will be expiring--Brevin Knight, Wesley Person, Charlie Ward, Travis Knight, along with Kurt Thomas, who probably won't be re-signed (in FACT, he'll PROBABLY get traded before or during the 2002-03 season in yet ANOTHER salary dump--Thomas, Spoon, and Wesley Person to the Mavs for Van Exel, Avery Johnson, and Adrian Griffin would probably work). In other words, after the 2003-04 season, West would have his nucleus (Gasol, Gooden, Battier) along with whoever he picks with the Rockets' #1 pick in 2003--and he would have PLENTY of cap room to make a run at a top 2004 free agent (Kevin Garnett and Rasheed Wallace seem to be the only two PREMIER guys who should be available, there's a pretty huge drop-off after that, the #3 and #4 guys might be Mike Miller and Jamaal Magliore, UGH).

IN ANY EVENT! Like I said, if Jerry West--The GREAT Jerry West--thinks that these guys need to go, well, HE'S RIGHT! West is the best, PERIOD! Seriously, who knows more about basketball and about winning at the NBA level--Jerry West or Bighead734? Jerry West or BBallFan? Jerry West or robyg1974? You know what I'm saying, fellas?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing is, if it's just a salary dump... he can actually get expiring contracts elsewhere, that don't have that many years left... that's why it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> The thing is, if it's just a salary dump... he can actually get expiring contracts elsewhere, that don't have that many years left... that's why it doesn't make any sense to me.


The thing is, nobody wants Jason Williams or Michael Dickerson, certainly none of the teams with contracts that expire after next season (Cleveland and Seattle, for instance). The ONLY teams that would be willing to take on big contracts like these contracts are teams that don't care about the luxury tax, and there are only three of those teams--Portland, Dallas, and New York. Dallas doesn't have any contracts that expire after next season (besides Adrian Griffin, who makes $700,000 next year), and they have only two contracts (Van Exel and Avery Johnson) that expire after the NEXT season. Portland IS a possibility, they COULD offer, say, Pippen and Bonzi for all four of these dudes, it's something that I've proposed in here before. [I've been screaming about a Bonzi Wells-to-the-Grizz sign-and-trade for TWO MONTHS now!]

But New York is a possibility, too. Portland and New York are the only two possibilities. Sure, it would be great to get contracts that expire after NEXT season for these scrubs--but the best that West may be able to do is to get contracts that expire TWO SEASONS FROM NOW for these scrubs. So, if that's the best he can do, it'll have to work!


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I think that Jason Williams and Dickerson have a little more value than you're saying... remember, Jason Williams, while inconsistant, is still one of the more popular and exciting pointguards in the league... and Dickerson is a decent athlete, that shoots 40+% from 3 in his career.

But mainly, I just can't see Lorenzen Wright or Stromile Swift (I don't care if Jerry West doesn't like them, they still have value), being just dumped off for contracts that don't expire for a few years.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*hrmm oaky*

"Stromile Swift may be a bust up to this point"

hrmm i think not, buddy... 12 points, 6 rebounds, 2 blocks a game in his second season and hes a bust?!?!?! that doesnt make sense.. stromile swift is going to be a great player in the nba some day, and it makes no sense to include him in the deal cuz he has 2 years remaining on his contract anyways..

i still have no idea why the grizzlies drafted drew gooden..i dont think he will ever be that good of a player, and id much rather have a lineup of stro/gasol/battier over gasol/gooden/battier..

if your looking to get rid of williams, dickerson and wright then i think a better looking trade for the grizzlies would be:

memphis gets:
antonio daniels
zach randolph
shawn kemp
scottie pippen
blazers 1st round pick next year

Blazers get:
jason williams
michael dickerson
lorenzen wright


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: hrmm oaky*



> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> memphis gets:
> antonio daniels
> zach randolph
> ...


That trade wouldn't even work contract wise.

And Roby just because Jerry West is the best at what he does, doesn't mean he doesn't make mistakes. Hell his **** stinks just like the rest of ours.

I saw your one trade ideas, where you threw in Clarence Weatherspoon, what's the point in having salary dumps where you're getting older guys who aren't nearly as talented as the ones you're removing?

-Tim


----------

